# Lund boats



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

May buy a 2019 Lund adventure 1775. Anyone have any experience with these? Riveted boat. Heard Lunds warranty can be weak when it comes to Hull work. Hate to regret my first new boat purchase as I’d like to own it for a long duration.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

in my garage is a pro V 1775 1993 been one great boat never not one boat problem and this boat goes to arizona and back plenty of times, wore the first motor out. now has a 115hp merc on it with a t8 yamaha kicker it,ll do 35 mph with no problem [and still have more throdle.] has org transom, no leaks. BUT in the early 2000 lund had a transom problem research that. I love my boat. popspastime on here has a lund to that gets plenty of use.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

tudkey said:


> May buy a 2019 Lund adventure 1775. Anyone have any experience with these? Riveted boat. Heard Lunds warranty can be weak when it comes to Hull work. Hate to regret my first new boat purchase as I’d like to own it for a long duration.


After Brunswick bought Lund in 2004, I think that was the year, the quality went way down. BOUNTYHUNTER knows his boats !! I bought a new LUND in 1997, tiller, shoulder problems so a new wheel LUND in 2000. It was a 1650SS REBEL, best bought I ever owned. I planned on keeping it until I died, NOT, destroyed in a car wreck in 2012. I then bought a garage queen, 1998 LUND PROSPORT, solid and quality. The best advice I could give you, is search for a PRE 2004 LUND that meets your needs. NEW LUNDS are no where near the quality of earlier Lunds, in my opinion. The motor whatever brand, would be a crapshoot, the LUND would not. John


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I purchased a new Lund 1436 Jon boat (I know it's not the boat your looking at) two years ago. The third or fourth time I had it on the water it was a bit choppy and all but one of the floor ribs bent or you might say bowed up in the center. When I called Lund they said OH WELL it happens not our problem.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

I have a 2007 17 foot Lund Pro Sport its the best boat in the world I have used this boat everywhere fron portclinton,lake Ontario,erie pa,pymatuning where my camp is.I probably euse it over 100 days a year.In my campgroung just about every boat in here is a Lund from brand new to real old.My merc's have been bullet proof also. again there are a lot of boats imho lunds are the best.


----------



## Frank Zajac (Mar 24, 2016)

I have a 2015 Lund Rebel 1650.....no problems of any kind so far...been on Erie on a flat day...rest is inland fishing


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

I have a lund baron 2150 grand sport and just love it.. I did have a transom issue.. started to notice upper starboard corner had a deaden sound when I checked it.. Since I am planning on keeping this boat till I retire from fishing,, I took it to a dealer on Grand Island NY. 4 hours away, and had the composite transom installed.. could I have fished some more with the transom the way it was.. sure.. but I knew at the end of the day I was going to replace it.. so why wait until you have bigger issues.. They did a fantastic professional job... the composite is lighter, stronger and will never rot,,, it may cost you alittle more but it is well worth it.. aside from that I wouldn't trade this boat for any other... good luck with your purchase..


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

On my 3rd Lund and I love the boat. Don't believe the quality comments, all boats have a few knicks in them. I run Lake Erie and 4 states south all year with it. You'll like the handling and quality of the Adventure series. Make sure you max the motor out, and if they don't have one with the 115 order the boat with it. They keep as well as you keep them and best resale on the market with a Lifetime Warranty Hull and deck for the first owner.


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Wow. Lots of response in no time. Thanks. This site is great. Variety of opinions and experiences. Kinda figured. Anyways, I may move forward with it. Not really up for traveling to rioting cities to shop around. Think it’s the best boat for me for 23,000$.


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

There are many other good brands for that price you may want to research
....unless your stuck on kind, Crestline and polarkraft a good bang for the buck


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

I have a 1997 2050 spotfisher with a 2016 115 merc 4 stroke and it is a great boat. lifetime hull warranty on the welded hull is what sold me. The new ones are awsome boats if you can swing the price.


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

Sorry guy I left out that it's a crestliner


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Ya I’ve wanted to look at both of those brands. Just wanting single console that can fish three guys comfortably. 18 foot ish. 20-25K. Wanted to see a polarkraft outlander. Crestliner’s get expensive fast


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

That's for sure that's why I'm glad I've hung on to my 97 that I gave $19,000 for new. You can't replace it for less than $40,000 today. So I didn't hesitate spending $9,500 on that 2016 115 mercury 4 stroke with 4 blade stainless prop that gets me 35 mph and more on calm water


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a 2019 1775 lund adventure sport. Lifetime warranty, no wood on the boat, it's all composite. I like it so far. 90hp mercury 4 stroke, will run bout 39 mph loaded up.


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Had a Bite said:


> I have a 2019 1775 lund adventure sport. Lifetime warranty, no wood on the boat, it's all composite. I like it so far. 90hp mercury 4 stroke, will run bout 39 mph loaded up.


had a bite. Is there anything you dislike or wish you had or hadn’t ? And do you mind me asking what you paid? Very interested in what you say. Thank you


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, I’m a Lund guy also. I buy them for the layout/ design mostly. They ride pretty fair and the quality isn’t horrible. There are many good brands out there. I would shop for one that has a layout that best suits your fishing style and needs.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Composite started in 17 and I’m not positive it’s on all models definitely ask and find out. If you haven’t had a transom done on an older one you likely will eventually


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Composite all models.


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

I have a 2014 Lund impact 1675, lots of use and zero Problems. Boat is used inland as well as Erie. Dry as a bone.


----------

